# ANGLETON,TX-STRAY FEMALE-HAS UNTIL 6/6!



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

YIKES...HOPE IT'S NOT TOO LATE...OR SHE MADE IT OUT! 


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10997210
08-65-0558

Animal: Dog 
Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Sex: Female 
Age: Adult 
Size: Medium 
ID: 08-65-0558 
From: Brazoria County Sheriffs Office 
OUR SITE IS FOR THE PURPOSE OF HELPING FIND MISSING LOVED ONES OR FOR RESCUE GROUPS TO HELP SAVE FROM OUR FACILITIES. WE DO NOT ADOPT TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC. VERY FRIENDLY, SWEET PUREBRED GERMAN SHEPHERD FEMALE, ADULT ABOUT 4-5 EST. PICKED UP ON CR 378B ALVIN AREA. NEEDS FAMILY TO CLAIM OR RESCUE TO SAVE. CAME IN 5-29-08 CONTACT BY 6-6-08 



My Contact InfoBrazoria County Sheriffs Office 
Angleton, TX

Phone: 979-388-2265


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

BuMp


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

What a beauty!!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump, can't let her fall of the list!


----------

